# Nintendo Direct February 17, 2021 - roundup



## AmandaRose (Feb 17, 2021)

Nintendo fans getting ready for the Nintendo Direct like...


----------



## djpannda (Feb 17, 2021)

come on l
ets go "punch out"


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 17, 2021)

Microwaving my popcorn now!


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 17, 2021)

inb4 Smash Bros disappointment


----------



## SkittleDash (Feb 17, 2021)

Got my coffee. Have some snacks. My body is ready.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 17, 2021)

Metroid Prime Trilogy please.  And Solaire/Doomguy/Master Chief for Smash.


----------



## battlecatsahead (Feb 17, 2021)

My god I hope we get some news for botw 2


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 17, 2021)

Smash is Zzzzzz. Fatal Frame!!!! Although very, very unlikely.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Feb 17, 2021)

Let's do this! Fingers crossed for some good announcements and release dates.


----------



## matpower (Feb 17, 2021)

inb4 my disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 17, 2021)

I wonder if they'll remember that they actually announced BOTW 2 like aaaaaages ago and give some more info on it here.....


----------



## Justinde75 (Feb 17, 2021)

PYRA IS COOL

BUT WHERE IS LLOYD NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

I thought this was a new Xenoblade, meh.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 17, 2021)

A very hearty meh to Pyra in Smash.


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 17, 2021)

Welp, an anime sword fighter in Smash should take care of the free space on your "Nintendo Direct bingo card," at least.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

PYRA AND MYTHRA IN SMASH YAAAAAAS!!!
Surprised they didn't use the "True Power of the Aegis" at all, though...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

My disappoint is glowing, make it go away.


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Feb 17, 2021)

people are gonna be mad lol.
Tbh, I'm cool with them. Hopefully the last character is a 3rd party character, though. Still hoping for Master Chief.


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 17, 2021)

Fall Guys on Switch is definitely late to the party. Its 15 minutes in the spotlight are long gone.


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Feb 17, 2021)

Also, seems that this  leak is real.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

I don't understand how these Warrior games are still around. Do people play these?


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

Except for XC2 in SSBU (awesome!), nothing else interesting so far...oh well, it's still early.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JustJay said:


> I don't understand how these Warrior games are still around. Do people play these?


I'm currently playing Hyrule Warriors: Definitive Edition, so...kinda?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Except for XC2 in SSBU (awesome!), nothing else interesting so far...oh well, it's still early.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I'm actually interested in Persona Strikers because it seems like it has a story and interesting gameplay, unlike most of the Mosou games.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

JustJay said:


> I'm actually interested in Persona Strikers because it seems like it has a story and interesting gameplay, unlike most of the Mosou games.


I am too, but the Aussie price is a bit excessively high, so I might have to wait for a discount later in the year...I loved P5 and P5R, so I have high hopes for P5S.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

I did enjoy Tales from the Borderlands, but it came out in 2014.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

JustJay said:


> I did enjoy Tales from the Borderlands, but it came out in 2014.


Who owns TellTale these days, ever since it went bankrupt a while ago?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

Ok I want No More Heroes 3.


----------



## BLsquared (Feb 17, 2021)

Huh. Guess I really should play Xenoblade. Not completely surprised about Pyra, tbh. Still holding out for a second Mega Man character (wonder if the Capcom's BN anniversary delay could have been why we haven't seen one yet [too much hope, I know]) and Master Chief. *Sigh* Still no Prime 4 or trilogy, no Zelda; what is going on, Nintendo...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Who owns TellTale these days, ever since it went bankrupt a while ago?



I had to look it up.

LCG Entertainment

*LCG Entertainment*, a new holding company formed by game industry veterans, has acquired the remnants of *Telltale Games*, the storytelling video game company that shut down in 2018.Aug 28, 2019


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

BLsquared said:


> Huh. Guess I really should play Xenoblade. Not completely surprised about Pyra, tbh. Still holding out for a second Mega Man character (wonder if the Capcom's BN anniversary delay could have been why we haven't seen one yet [too much hope, I know]) and Master Chief. *Sigh* Still no Prime 4 or trilogy, no Zelda; what is going on, Nintendo...


Still have a bit less than 40 min left, so...maybe Zelda later?


----------



## Xzi (Feb 17, 2021)

Hey, Neon White looks pretty good...but not til winter.  But oh dear god what they followed it with.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

DC Super Hero Girls...the art is hideous. Ugh, who designed them?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

I pretty much tune out any game that has Mii characters.


----------



## battlecatsahead (Feb 17, 2021)

Happy to see Mario stuff for ac


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

How did New Horizons NOT have Mario items already? I know for damn sure that New Leaf had 'em since launch, so bloody hell.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

Huh, I made a accurate prediction for a smash character


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 17, 2021)

27 mins in.... Sooo bored. Still absolutely nothing to make me want a switch...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

Bravely Default 2 should be good, not sure why not put the two 3ds games on Switch.


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Feb 17, 2021)

oh fuck octopath traveler 2? Tripath Traveler?


----------



## ganons (Feb 17, 2021)

Get ready for skyward sword hd


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh I thought that was Bravely Default 2 lol.


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Feb 17, 2021)

ganons said:


> Get ready for skyward sword hd


it's all but confirmed at this point


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> 27 mins in.... Sooo bored. Still absolutely nothing to make me want a switch...


There's already plenty of fantastic games on the system - Pikmin 3, Xenoblade Chronicles 2, Xenoblade Chronicles: Definitive Edition, Super Smash Bros. Ultimate, Luigi's Mansion 3, Link's Awakening, etc.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

20 minutes left.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

JustJay said:


> Oh I thought that was Bravely Default 2 lol.


Nah, wrong art style - it's more similar to Octopath, which...I didn't like at all. Both visually, and gameplay-wise, and story-wise.


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Feb 17, 2021)

Wow this game actually looks really good. Interesting choice mechanics as well.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 17, 2021)

Dude this Triangle Strategy game looks DOPE.  Might be another one I wait for the PC release of though, along with Monster Hunter Rise and No More Heroes 3.


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 17, 2021)

Wow that sure is a "working" title. Please work it a little harder.


----------



## Milenko (Feb 17, 2021)

Hoping for zelda collection and rare replay lol


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

Nintendo stop posting cringe bruh.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

This part screams of bloody Epic and Fortnite cringe. Fuck 'em.


----------



## battlecatsahead (Feb 17, 2021)

That was real painful


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

"This game is cancelled"

good


----------



## battlecatsahead (Feb 17, 2021)

JustJay said:


> "This game is cancelled"
> 
> good


Yes


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

World's End Club...meh, the first two Zero Escape games are far more interesting.


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 17, 2021)

That physical copy of Hades actually interests the hell out of me. No need for the soundtrack thanks to Spotify, but the art book at least adds something of value.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

I'd rather play Zelda Gaiden than Ninja Gaiden, honestly.


----------



## battlecatsahead (Feb 17, 2021)

Here comes the Zelda stuff


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

I beat all 3 of those Ninja Gaidens, 1 and 2 are good at least. I wish they'd make a new one.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

First bit of Zelda in this Direct is...more content for Age of Calamity.

YAWN


----------



## battlecatsahead (Feb 17, 2021)

I hope they end off with some Zelda


----------



## altorn (Feb 17, 2021)

my heart dropped when they showed the Hyrule Warriors, i thought it was BoTW 2


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

Bravely Default 2 - I hope they haven't forgotten about the Sword of the Brave, and Bravely Second's cliffhanger ending...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

Whoever posted that reddit post was not lying.


----------



## battlecatsahead (Feb 17, 2021)

JustJay said:


> Whoever posted that reddit post was not lying.


Yeah, so probably Zelda ss HD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

This is it


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Feb 17, 2021)

welp, there it is


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

YAY "NOTHING TO SHARE" ABOUT THE UNWANTED SEQUEL YAY

Skyward Sword FUCK


----------



## battlecatsahead (Feb 17, 2021)

OH MY GOD ITS HAPPENING


----------



## Xzi (Feb 17, 2021)

NOOOOO not Skyward Sword.  Nobody asked for this Nintendo.


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Feb 17, 2021)

oh god they're gonna talk about this for the rest of the presentation, aren't they?


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

Yeah, the Switch still has only one good Zelda game - Link's Awakening. ONLY one. Truly disappointing.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

I finally got around to beating Skyward Sword about a year and a half ago. It's good. I think I would have enjoyed it more without the wiimote.


----------



## battlecatsahead (Feb 17, 2021)

Hey would you look at that, they didn’t mess up the motion controls showcase


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

Knockout city is going to flop hard


----------



## battlecatsahead (Feb 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Knockout city is going to flop hard


For sure


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

So only the Pyra/Mythra reveal was worthwhile.
Greeeeat.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

Well, I wanted to replay Skyward Sword anyway.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

Xzi said:


> NOOOOO not Skyward Sword.  Nobody asked for this Nintendo.


Is it bad i wanted this?


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

BAD innovations, Aonuma. BAD innovations - don't use them anymore!


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Feb 17, 2021)

Mario Oddyssey 2? Please


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 17, 2021)

Shambolic. I must be getting too old for games... They might as well rename the switch rpg system. Sigh...


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh shit Splatoon 3?


----------



## battlecatsahead (Feb 17, 2021)

Splatoon 3 maybe?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> YAY "NOTHING TO SHARE" ABOUT THE UNWANTED SEQUEL YAY
> 
> Skyward Sword FUCK


You ever consider the grand idea that people have different opinions than you?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 17, 2021)

Justinde75 said:


> PYRA IS COOL
> 
> BUT WHERE IS LLOYD NOOOOOOOO



And now, there will be no exceptions of a certain rule for Pyra...


----------



## battlecatsahead (Feb 17, 2021)

Getting an open world feeling for some reason


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> You ever consider the grand idea that people have different opinions than you?


Yes, but they're wrong. WRONG, I say! Incorrect!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> And now, there will be no exceptions of a certain rule for Pyra...


*new character comes to smash* "oh man, the porn of this is gonna be great"


----------



## battlecatsahead (Feb 17, 2021)

battlecatsahead said:


> Getting an open world feeling for some reason


Never mind, still kinda hyped, splatoon ain’t really my thing though


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Feb 17, 2021)

This feels like what Splatoon 2 should've been. Splatoon 2 felt more like Splatoon 1.5.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

Splatoon 3? Already? Didn't splatoon 2 come out like a year ago


----------



## Teletron1 (Feb 17, 2021)

I want those Zelda Joy Cons but damn they are going to drift


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

February 2021 Nintendo Direct ends, still no Metroid Prime Trilogy. Oh well.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Is it bad i wanted this?


Yes.  A triple pack of WW, TP, and SS HD is what we should've got.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> *new character comes to smash* "oh man, the porn of this is gonna be great"


Oh, there was already plenty of that for Pyra and Mythra.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 17, 2021)

meh...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 17, 2021)

This Direct was a fucking mistake. GG Nintendo.


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 17, 2021)

Lol what a colossal waste of 50 minutes


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Oh, there was already plenty of that for Pyra and Mythra.


Trust me, I knew that very well already


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 17, 2021)

Chary said:


> Skyward Sword HD released 10 years ago,


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Yes.  A triple pack of WW, TP, and SS HD is what we should've got.


The Wind Waker HD, Twilight Princess HD, and...I dunno, a console remake of Majora's Mask, is what I would've preferred.


----------



## limpbiz411 (Feb 17, 2021)

splatoon 3, and Mario golf. That's good enough for me.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

Bayonetta 3 and Metroid Prime 4 still fighting for a release date.


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Feb 17, 2021)

Regardless, that was a good direct. I don't know why you guys expected BOTW2 to be shown. Expectations were way too high.


----------



## Asia81 (Feb 17, 2021)

Skyward Sword my body is ready


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 17, 2021)

Chary said:


> ​
> 
> Beginning in just ten minutes is a long-awaited Nintendo Direct. This is a major event, as the last main Nintendo Direct, without Partner Showcase or single-game focused labels occurred last on September 4, 2019. Be sure to catch this one live, or if you can't, keep an eye on this thread, because even though it's been over 500 days since the last one, as always, GBAtemp is here to cover them live and round up all the best announcements in one place.
> 
> ...



Wait we're actually gonna get a Mii game for the switch, this is awesome


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 17, 2021)

Wow the number of games available to pre-order


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

Miitopia is such a slept-on game


----------



## ombus (Feb 17, 2021)

Well again i got dissapointed... no ace attorney.. skyward sword instead of wind waker.. only thing good to me is the dlc for hyrule warriors..


----------



## Lacius (Feb 17, 2021)

That was the second-most disappointing Direct of my life.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

I mean, there was that fanmade "Wii U remake" that was released years ago, that looked bloody glorious; I'd have preferred Nintendo do something like that than port a frustrating piece of Wii-exclusive, gimmicky garbage over.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

I care about No More Heroes 3 and Bravely Default 2 from that Direct, two games I already knew were coming.


----------



## xdarkx (Feb 17, 2021)

Can expect the special Joy-cons to be scalped.  Hopefully, Nintendo can make enough so that it's easier to get a hold of one. Also, hoping they don't drift... (who am I kidding).


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Feb 17, 2021)

Teletron1 said:


> I want those Zelda Joy Cons but damn they are going to drift


Scalpers already ordered them before they even went on sale.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

Another Sword user for Smash. Great. Totally no other much wanted characters that could have been added that would have been rather unique, nope.

No BOTW2 news. Instead we got Shitward Sword instead. Yeaaaaah..... Just gonna skip Wind Waker and Twilight Princess then....

Splatoon 3 was a nice surprise though. I just hope they do something more interesting this time around, Splatoon 2's boss fight was just a slightly remixed (heh) rehash of the 1st games boss.

Other than that? Boring boring boring.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 17, 2021)

RyRyIV said:


> Lol what a colossal waste of 50 minutes


Oof yeah.  Three games to look forward to, at least two of which I'll wait on the PC release for, and two of three which I already knew were in development.  Early 2021 looking even more barren for Nintendo than early 2020.


----------



## Chary (Feb 17, 2021)

JuanMena said:


>


As funny a typo as that is, yknow, thanks to Dolphin I'm not entirely wrong


----------



## gabisenk (Feb 17, 2021)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh what a waste of time, my banned switch cant play most of these games announced..... Splatoon 3 (multiplayer game) being the biggest oone announced.... such a bummer!....................................


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Feb 17, 2021)

Im worried about how they thought mapping Skyward Sword Controls to the right stick was revolutionary lmfao


----------



## Teletron1 (Feb 17, 2021)

Damn not even Metroid Prime Trilogy or 2D


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

Pyra seems interesting, smash fans seem to be upset, but declaring smash fans are upset is like saying the sky's blue


----------



## zoogie (Feb 17, 2021)

This was essentially a 50 minute Direct Mini.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

ChicoPancho said:


> Im worried about how they thought mapping Skyward Sword Controls to the right stick was revolutionary lmfao



Nintendo's never played Dolphin, I guess.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 17, 2021)

So all those games and the only ones that excited me was 3 games I have played to death before lol. I really can't wait to play SaGa Frontier/Legend of Mana and Famicom Detective Club 2 again.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 17, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Shambolic. I must be getting too old for games... They might as well rename the switch rpg system. Sigh...




You mean like of like what the 3DS was?


----------



## gabisenk (Feb 17, 2021)

big bummer this direct total waste of time


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

I wonder if there's going to be a separate celebration for Zelda 35th or not...


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Splatoon 3? Already? Didn't splatoon 2 come out like a year ago



It came out back in 2017 around the Switch's launch iirc.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Feb 17, 2021)

Overall I'd say it was a rather underwhelming direct. A lot of whatever games. A number of not until 2022 games. A good chunk of ports. There was a lot of stuff that seemed to just pad time.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

Legend of mana looks sick

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Silent_Gunner said:


> It came out back in 2017 around the Switch's launch iirc.


Yeah, wasn't that like a year or two ago?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

WAIT 2017 WAS 4 YEARS AGO??


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 17, 2021)

Mario golf only one I will prob get..


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Legend of mana looks sick
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Dude, it was four years ago! 

Which, in "working a job and still trying to enjoy the things you loved like a child" time translates to maybe half of that, in terms of feeling.


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Feb 17, 2021)

The Direct was a 6/10 for me


----------



## Asia81 (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm still waiting for Bravely Sword/Third tho...


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Feb 17, 2021)

Nintendo done good fixing the Skyward Sword controls, honestly. Very Ape Escape of them to map the Sword to the Right Analog.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Feb 17, 2021)

Knockout city is the EA game that's coming to switch? Instead of game people actually want like mass effect, dead space or the original plants vs zombie's 360 release?


----------



## DerpDingus (Feb 17, 2021)

Wow They're shoveling the sludge at the bottom of the barrel with Miitopia. 3DS content that was made for Streetpass but now you dont have that and have to pay full price for it. Sounds GREAT!


----------



## gohan123 (Feb 17, 2021)

everytime I watch a direct, I need to remind me to lower my expectation, I'm doing it every time and yet nintendo manages it to crush them completely anyway.


----------



## Teletron1 (Feb 17, 2021)

I was more caught on the graphics not looking HD it looked like a direct Wii port not even showing the difference in quality between the two  and they want full price ... SSHD


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Feb 17, 2021)

Call me the happiest lad on earth right now, i've got a new main to use.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 17, 2021)

Hey @Chary if the site is is gonna do an official review of the two Famicom Detective Club Games then I am available to do another review 

Nothing to do with me being a cheep skate and  wanting the games legitimately for free or anything I promise


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

It's still going to have the bullshit four-to-eight-slot Pouch, limited stamina that drains way too freaking fast, the slow Loftwing flight speed, and the extremely annoying Fi, isn't it? None of that's going to be rectified, is it?


----------



## Panzerfaust (Feb 17, 2021)

my standard after-nintendo-direct flaming:

no Bayonetta 3 [ check ]
no Metroid related anyting [ check ]
no SMT V [ check ]
no F-Zero [ check ]
no Zelda OoA/OoS Remakes [ check ]

at least Mario Golf and Legend of Mana look fun


----------



## wownmnpare (Feb 17, 2021)

Caligula 2 got announce in direct jp


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> It's still going to have the bullshit four-to-eight-slot Pouch, limited stamina that drains way too freaking fast, the slow Loftwing flight speed, and the extremely annoying Fi, isn't it? None of that's going to be rectified, is it?


You can't expect Nintendo to actually put _effort _in their ports


----------



## Budsixz (Feb 17, 2021)

I wanted wind waker


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 17, 2021)

Under normal circumstances, it wouldn't have been bad, but considering it was so long and the first one in a year and a half, I think it's okay to say I'm disappointed


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 17, 2021)

i wanted breath of the wild 3


----------



## Xzi (Feb 17, 2021)

Teletron1 said:


> I was more caught on the graphics not looking HD it looked like a direct Wii port not even showing the difference in quality between the two


I normally wouldn't jump to, "just emulate it," but just emulate it.  If you're gonna play the worst mainline Zelda game at all, might as well make it look decent by pumping up the internal resolution.  It's the one Zelda game I don't own a physical copy of and probably never will.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh a fall guys port. Would be nice if Mediatonic fixed the game before porting it elsewhere.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Feb 17, 2021)

Armadillo said:


> Oh a fall guys port. Would be nice if Mediatonic fixed the game before porting it elsewhere.


or if it was still relevant


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2021)

We're not getting BOTW 2 or Metroid Prime 4 this year for sure, wonder if either will be ready next year.


----------



## yoofo (Feb 17, 2021)

SPLATOON 3 BABY


----------



## Harsky (Feb 17, 2021)

Nintendo: Doesn't matter what we show. Everyone still buys Mario Kart 8.


----------



## JrpgAddict (Feb 17, 2021)

Project Triangle Strategy only game that mattered 

I am happy with just this 1 game !!!


----------



## vaugerbird (Feb 17, 2021)

YES! I wasn't even thinking about Splatoon 3 for this Direct, but I am so hyped!


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I normally wouldn't jump to, "just emulate it," but just emulate it.  If you're gonna play the worst mainline Zelda game at all, might as well make it look decent by pumping up the internal resolution.  It's the one Zelda game I don't own a physical copy of and probably never will.


Sick burn, man - but you're completely correct!


----------



## Asia81 (Feb 17, 2021)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> Call me the happiest lad on earth right now, i've got a new main to use.


----------



## Prior22 (Feb 17, 2021)

Hooray for Mario golf. Since Sony is no longer producing Hot Shots Golf it’s nice to see Nintendo still producing a golf series.

I just hope it’s not too wacky with the gameplay gimmicks like the Mario tennis game was.

Also I wish there would have been a reason given for no MLB the show coming to Switch. A slightly dumbed down version could have been ported and probably sold well. At least give it a shot for one year.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

Chary said:


> Along with a transformation into Mithra


Typo: it's "Mythra".


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

I had no expectations at all going into this


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 17, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I normally wouldn't jump to, "just emulate it," but just emulate it.  If you're gonna play the worst mainline Zelda game at all, might as well make it look decent by pumping up the internal resolution.  It's the one Zelda game I don't own a physical copy of and probably never will.



" Worst mainline Zelda game"... 

We're not talking about BotW.

In all seriousness though? I agree with the Sentiment. I am excited to play it on the Switch though. Won't be buying it.


----------



## Prior22 (Feb 17, 2021)

Panzerfaust said:


> my standard after-nintendo-direct flaming:
> 
> no Bayonetta 3 [ check ]
> no Metroid related anyting [ check ]
> ...



Sega was given the rights to produce f-zero during the GameCube era. I wish Nintendo would do the same with other dormant franchises...*ahem advance wars*.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

Now that all the temporary direct serotonin has worn off, I'm just feeling kinda empty


----------



## Viri (Feb 17, 2021)

6/10 direct. I'm just happy my games are free, or I'd be pretty butt hurt that Skyward Sword is 60 dollars, lol.


----------



## djpannda (Feb 17, 2021)

It’s was ok.... but call me a sucker for for 2.5HD ... I’m in love


----------



## PoiRan (Feb 17, 2021)

Skyward Sword HD - great, but we need more Zelda. Ocarina of Time, Majoras Mask, sure, the mighty Wii U will play them all, but most Switch users never owned a Wii U, or a Wii, Gamecube or N64. I understand a quick release of Zelda HD remakes might flood the market, but releasing one HD remake every 4 months would be realistic?


----------



## gabisenk (Feb 17, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


> It came out back in 2017 around the Switch's launch iirc.



Yeah. People are soooooooooooo excited for the next call of.....AHEM....Splatoon game instead of new Mario/Zelda/Metroid game.Those are shit. Me wants mah shoooootaaas.....

Now for real, Not a problem with the fans of Splatoon series, but that EA saying becomes more and more true by day. The single player hayday is long gone and multiplayer games are in the big league


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Moon164 (Feb 17, 2021)

I really don't know what to think about Splatoon 3, I love Splatoon and I'm so happy to see something new, but did I really need to have a third game this early and still on the same console?

I wonder how the active people in Splatoon 2 are feeling now, it was a good thing, but I don't know... I think I would prefer that Splatoon was just one per console so as not to saturate the series so fast.

But at least, if we had two Splatoon on the same console, that means that a Mario Kart 9 is not impossible, right ?, that I would like to see.


----------



## gabisenk (Feb 17, 2021)

Moon164 said:


> I really don't know what to think about Splatoon 3, I love Splatoon and I'm so happy to see something new, but did I really need to have a third game this early and still on the same console?
> 
> I wonder how the active people in Splatoon 2 are feeling now, it was a good thing, but I don't know... I think I would prefer that Splatoon was just one per console so as not to saturate the series so fast.
> 
> But at least, if we had two Splatoon on the same console, that means that a Mario Kart 9 is not impossible, right ?, that I would like to see.



No odyssey 2 for you. THAT IS WAY TOOOO MUCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But online multiplayer BY THE BUTTLOAAAAAAAAAADS


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 17, 2021)

Moon164 said:


> I really don't know what to think about Splatoon 3, I love Splatoon and I'm so happy to see something new, but did I really need to have a third game this early and still on the same console?
> 
> I wonder how the active people in Splatoon 2 are feeling now, it was a good thing, but I don't know... I think I would prefer that Splatoon was just one per console so as not to saturate the series so fast.
> 
> But at least, if we had two Splatoon on the same console, that means that a Mario Kart 9 is not impossible, right ?, that I would like to see.


Honestly, I would've preferred Nintendo have released MK9 on the Switch instead of 8 Deluxe - because that just totally invalidates the older Wii U version, when 9 doesn't quite do that. I mean, I had just gotten MK8 for my Wii U, then heard they were making MK8 Deluxe for this new console I don't have, that has shitty JoyCons and an inferior Pro Controller; I wasn't happy when I heard about that. If I had heard they were making MK9, then I wouldn't have been so frustrated, since it's just a sequel.


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 17, 2021)

gabisenk said:


> Splatoon game instead of new Mario/Zelda/*Metroid* game.Those are shit. Me wants mah *shoooootaaas*.....
> 
> Now for real, Not a problem with the fans of Splatoon series, but that EA saying becomes more and more true by day. *The single player hayday is long gone and multiplayer games are in the big league*


Why not both? I'd really like to see it happen again...


----------



## tabzer (Feb 17, 2021)

Thanks for the compact overview of the direct.  Saves a lot of time.


----------



## CloudStrife190100 (Feb 17, 2021)

Looking forward to skyward sword and that's it. Pretty crap lineup


----------



## gabisenk (Feb 17, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Why not both? I'd really like to see it happen again...



No problem with multiplayer games. But when all you have to play is multiplayer games these days and when nothing good ever comes out of the singleplayer industry..... It's kinda tiring.
Last year what single player games other than AC did nintendo released exactly?


----------



## andyhappypants (Feb 17, 2021)

Yep, Mario Golf, finally... would still love a wave race / 1080 / F-Zero follow up.. Oh and punchout


----------



## Xzi (Feb 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Pyra seems interesting, smash fans seem to be upset, but declaring smash fans are upset is like saying the sky's blue


It's not the character herself so much as it is yet another sword fighter.  Nintendo sure is ignoring a lot of genres with their fighter selection.


----------



## evilone (Feb 17, 2021)

They stole my Life time  Such a waste.. NOTHING.. NOOOOTHING.. 

Wow, Skyward sword is now playable with a controller, thank you guys.


----------



## playstays_shun (Feb 17, 2021)

Would be fun to be a skyward sword dev 

“we’re getting royalties... in 2021? For a $60 game?? Hallelujah!” 

this direct was hot garbage. 

splatoon 3 confirmed is awesome but I’ll put that in the back of my head for a while


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Feb 17, 2021)

Being a Nitnendo fan is suffering


----------



## Lacius (Feb 18, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Thanks for the compact overview of the direct.  Saves a lot of time.


When you compact a thing that didn't have much in it in the first place, it saves a LOT of time.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

WHY CANT I HAVE A FEMBOY SQUID/OCTOLING NINTENDO


----------



## playstays_shun (Feb 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> WHY CANT I HAVE A FEMBOY SQUID/OCTOLING NINTENDO



agreed. Demonstrably insensitive overtones by omission.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 18, 2021)

I think I had a dream almost half a decade ago, I dreamed Nintendo announced Metroid Prime 4 was under development. The dream felt very real at the time.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 18, 2021)

Moon164 said:


> I really don't know what to think about Splatoon 3, I love Splatoon and I'm so happy to see something new, but did I really need to have a third game this early and still on the same console?



2017 - 2022 = 5 years between games. What do you mean this early on?


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 18, 2021)

playstays_shun said:


> agreed. Demonstrably insensitive overtones by omission.


So...it's like that Tomodachi Life controversy over not having gay relationships? Kinda?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



D34DL1N3R said:


> 2017 - 2022 = 5 years between games. What do you mean this early on?


What was the gap between Splatoon and Splatoon 2?


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 18, 2021)

I am most excited for this one


----------



## Viri (Feb 18, 2021)

PoiRan said:


> Ocarina of Time, Majoras Mask


Probably going to be on the N64 online, if it ever comes, lol. 

As for WW/TP, people played them on the Wii-U. The last time people played SS was on the back on the Wii. They might bundle WW/TP at the beginning of next year. Having OOT/MM/WW/TP/SS, Hyrule Warrior's DLC and BOTW 2 all in the same year would be a bit too much Zelda imo. Yes, I know it's the 35th anniversary, but it's still a bit too much.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



banjo2 said:


> I am most excited for this one
> View attachment 247066


That trailer made me remember that awful Teen Titans reboot is still a thing. The only good thing about that series is they brought back Freakazoid.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 18, 2021)

So glad Skyward Sword doesn't require lame ass motion controls


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 18, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> I am most excited for this one
> View attachment 247066


The web series art was heaps better, honestly. 
I mean, compare the two images of Poison Ivy.
Pic 1 and Pic 2

Yeesh, the person who redesigned the girls made them a whole lot less cute. This holds true for every character, honestly, not just Pamela.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 18, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> What was the gap between Splatoon and Splatoon 2?



No, between 2 and 3. Unless Splatoon 2 comes out in 2022. lol


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> I am most excited for this one
> View attachment 247066


This shit look like a ps2 game


----------



## Viri (Feb 18, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> So glad Skyward Sword doesn't require lame ass motion controls


Now if only they could "fix" the controls in the DS Zelda games. They're pretty much unplayable for me.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 18, 2021)

Viri said:


> Now if only they could "fix" the controls in the DS Zelda games. They're pretty much unplayable for me.



There are ROM hacks to fix those


----------



## Codemastershock (Feb 18, 2021)

I did liked the Skyward Sword HD announcement and I do like SS very much, and I am not too bothered by having traditional controls as an option, but I do think this game is all about puzzles around physicality and immersion and when you remove them there is not much beyond that, like Super Monkey Ball Banana Blitz HD. Many people loved the announcement and shouted that "now the game is good", but when you actually play it, the design of the game is all around the motion controls, even its limitations and playing traditionally makes it extremely bland.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 18, 2021)

That Star Wars really got my hopes up, till I seen it was another BS online multiplayer....


----------



## Pikm (Feb 18, 2021)

Nintendo hates their fans


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 18, 2021)

This makes me feel like if I was being beaten and murdered in an alley way, Ole' Nintendy would come to the rescue, but just take my wallet and then leave me there to die.....


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 18, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> I am most excited for this one
> View attachment 247066



No lie, I'm also hyped for DC Superhero Girls. I hope it plays a little like Teen Titans on GameCube.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Feb 18, 2021)

I was really hoping for a Shin Megami Tensei V release date on this direct. 

My Switch has been covered in dust for months... I don't want to play any of these silly games...


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 18, 2021)

I AM SO EXCITED FOR FEMBOY OCTOLING!


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 18, 2021)

c+v'd from https://gbatemp.net/entry/nintendo-direct-thoughts.18371/
im planning on buying miitopia again just because its too fun
just wish you can transfer your save data from your 3ds to the switch. doubt it tho
Skyward Sword looks neat but i don't know if ill pick it up
Splatoon 3 or as i like to call it:
_*Splatoon: New Vegas *_(stolen, yes but i dont care). Still excited to see what's to come.
PVZ looks nice, always wanted to play a PVZ COD.
rex is and will be doomed to forever be a mii costume. Excited for Pytra (pyra and mythra mashed together, too lazy to type it all out) to come too.
DC Superhero Girls: pain
Overall nice games, prolly won't buy them tho
6/10 too much weeb


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Feb 18, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> Splatoon 3 or as i like to call it:
> *Splatoon: New Vegas*


Looks more like oddworld strangers wrath but lets hope its not as boring as that.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm going excited for skyward sword.


----------



## AlexMCS (Feb 18, 2021)

I only really liked the SW5 reveal, and I'm not even getting it for the switch LMAO.
But Legend of Mana and Skyward Sword was nice.


----------



## stefer (Feb 18, 2021)

*sigh* will we be able to skip the bajillion lines of conversation in Skyward Sword ?


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 18, 2021)

I was uninterested with nintendo direct until they announced SF remaster.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 18, 2021)

gabisenk said:


> Yeah. People are soooooooooooo excited for the next call of.....AHEM....Splatoon game instead of new Mario/Zelda/Metroid game.Those are shit. Me wants mah shoooootaaas.....
> 
> Now for real, Not a problem with the fans of Splatoon series, but that EA saying becomes more and more true by day. The single player hayday is long gone and multiplayer games are in the big league



It's a good thing my single player backlog is pretty long!


----------



## Soraiko (Feb 18, 2021)

only games i am interested in are No More Heroes 3, Star Wars Hunter,Saga Frontier Remake .....and normally Splatoon 3 but my switch is banned i probably have to skip it because without online it aint fun (atleast splatoon 2 wasnt)


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 18, 2021)

Thinking about it, I wouldn't be surprised if BOTW2 and Metroid Prime 4, if it hasn't been cancelled, it's being saved for the Switch's follow-up, which is apparently a thing according to that Suikoden-in-all-but-name-only Kickstarter.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm excited for Splatoon 3 obviously, HUGE FAN, but this is the first Monster Hunter game I'm excited for, as I just watched the movie yesterday (great movie by the way) and now MH Rise looks fun. I don't care much for any of the other third party crapware in here, but the Ninja Garden trilogy with Ayane is pretty dope. Mario Golf looks like they took a few cues from HotShots Golf, so good on them. Might get that too.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 18, 2021)

And with them remaking various other Square RPGs, it makes one wonder...will they possibly remake Xenogears one day!?

A man can dream...


----------



## Jayro (Feb 18, 2021)

I didn't care for _Link's Muddy Easter Adventure_ back on the Wii, so I don't think I'll care for it again on Switch. Especially since it graphically looks like a 1:1 port with widescreen added. It's easily the ugliest Zelda game to date, not counting the CDi games.


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 18, 2021)

Splatoon 3 saved this one from being a mild disappointment, for me at least


----------



## Jayro (Feb 18, 2021)

Pipistrele said:


> Splatoon 3 saved this one from being a mild disappointment, for me at least


Me too.  Can hardly wait to travel via train again!


----------



## fvig2001 (Feb 18, 2021)

Man did they really pick that awful DC super hero girls thing to make a game? The series is pretty awful.


----------



## tabzer (Feb 18, 2021)

Lacius said:


> When you compact a thing that didn't have much in it in the first place, it saves a LOT of time.



I would have had to wait 10 or so more hours to watch it and I find cutting 45 minutes from a 50 minute task to be a good ratio. For me alone that's a lot.  Consider that amount of time saved to be compounded for every other person who prefers this format. Thanks.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 18, 2021)

tabzer said:


> I would have had to wait 10 or so more hours to watch it and I find cutting 45 minutes from a 50 minute task to be a good ratio. For me alone that's a lot.  Consider that amount of time saved to be compounded for every other person who prefers this format. Thanks.


10+ hours? Busy job?


----------



## tabzer (Feb 18, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> 10+ hours? Busy job?


Yes.  Different time zone as well.  My day was just beginning when the direct released and text is ok.  I don't have to wonder about it anymore.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 18, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Yes.  Different time zone as well.  My day was just beginning when the direct released and text is ok.  I don't have to wonder about it anymore.


Ah, makes sense now.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 18, 2021)

Chary said:


> Biggest Reveals
> 
> Breath of the Wild 2 has no new information to discuss.


The fact that there's no news about it IS a news to discuss about


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Feb 18, 2021)

SPLATOON 3 OH MY GOSH IT'S A THING HOLY SHIT WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LET'S GOOOOOOOO


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

Pikm said:


> Nintendo hates their fans


More news at 11


----------



## Viri (Feb 18, 2021)

Spoiler


----------



## ertaboy356b (Feb 18, 2021)

Wii port is good but they should port Last Story instead!


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 18, 2021)

ertaboy356b said:


> Wii port is good but they should port Last Story instead!



There are a pretty good number of Wii games that deserve to be available on the Switch. Off the top my my head SMG2, Metroid Prime Trilogy, Fragile Dreams, MadWorld, Pandoras Tower, and yes The Last Story. I'd be more than happy with a PS Now type of service that offers everything from NES to Wii U. No one ever knows exactly what or why Nintendo is thinking about anything at any given moment. lol


----------



## ken28 (Feb 18, 2021)

Spaltoon is not worthy the biggest reveal tag?


----------



## ChaosEternal (Feb 18, 2021)

Man, you'd think Nintendo went and personally shot each of your dogs with some of the comments I'm seeing here. Personally, I'm pretty excited to get the chance to replay what was formerly my favorite Zelda game before BotW came out!


----------



## PixL (Feb 18, 2021)

I am Probably most excited about splatoon three, even though it is weird to have two games on the same console...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

ChaosEternal said:


> Man, you'd think Nintendo went and personally shot each of your dogs with some of the comments I'm seeing here. I, on the other hand, am quite excited to get the chance to replay what was formerly my favorite Zelda game before BotW came out!


Nintendo raped my kids, and my dogs and then killed my wife


----------



## PixL (Feb 18, 2021)

You should have seen Inferno Omni's reaction on twitch...


----------



## ChaosEternal (Feb 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Nintendo raped my kids, and my dogs and then killed my wife


We tried to warn you about those Nintendo Ninjas! They're bad news!


----------



## PixL (Feb 18, 2021)

RyRyIV said:


> Fall Guys on Switch is definitely late to the party. Its 15 minutes in the spotlight are long gone.



Too little too late imo...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RichardTheKing said:


> I am too, but the Aussie price is a bit excessively high, so I might have to wait for a discount later in the year...I loved P5 and P5R, so I have high hopes for P5S.


What is Persona 5 strikers? Is it different from the main games?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JustJay said:


> Whoever posted that reddit post was not lying.



yeah, so many people saying that a direct was going to happen in January so.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 18, 2021)

You could put Splatoon 1, 2, 3 or 18 and people would get excited. They all have identical trailers. Yawn. Honestly probably one of the worst reveal trailers i've ever seen for any big title. Legit 0 hype generated, just mild confusion until the title popped up.

Glad Smash could add its 30,000th sword user, and as a bonus made it TWO sword users in one. Brilliant.

Project Triangle Strategy has an absurdly stupid name so I hope they really do Working Title it. Definitely has Octopath's problem of looking like someone put some minecraft shaders on and shit it out all over an RPGmaker project. At least this game seems to have interesting combat because god knows the story and art won't be worth anything given who is developing it.

Skyward Sword should be fun with proper motion controls but it genuinely looks worse than it did on the wii which makes no sense.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 18, 2021)

PixL said:


> What is Persona 5 strikers? Is it different from the main games?


It is different; from what I've seen, it's more like Dynasty Warriors in terms of gameplay, rather than turn-based. It's also a sequel to the original Persona 5 (not Royal), so it's not recommended to play it before playing P5 first.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 18, 2021)

Somewhat disappointing direct
Wasnt expecting botw2 news, but wanted ports of ww and tp hd
At least we got skyward sword with regular controls so its actually playable now.

I think they are gonna release those 2 other ports later since we are probably looking at a holiday 2022 release for botw2.


----------



## wartutor (Feb 18, 2021)

Noctosphere said:


> The fact that there's no news about it IS a news to discuss about


They don't know how to tell their fan base that botw2 can't run on switch poor hardware. Just keep skipping it and announce it when switches replacement is announced.


----------



## MagnesG (Feb 18, 2021)

ken28 said:


> Spaltoon is not worthy the biggest reveal tag?


Splatoon 2 10 mil


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 18, 2021)

Not very gripping stuff. I will take the Pyra/Mythra amiibo if those follow, Legend of Mana, SaGa Frontier, maybe Project Triangle Strategy and of course Bravely Default II though.

Oh yeah, I've had No More Heroes 3 pre-ordered at Best Buy with my old GCU discount for what feels like years now too. As for Skyward Sword, that's a maybe someday.


----------



## BaamAlex (Feb 18, 2021)

Zelda Skyward Sword comes...but not twilight princess or wind waker hd? Wth nintendo?


----------



## altorn (Feb 18, 2021)

AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO WANTS ZELDA ORACLE GAMES REMAKES???


----------



## BaamAlex (Feb 18, 2021)

altorn said:


> AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO WANTS ZELDA ORACLE GAMES REMAKES???


Nope. Same here. I never played them completely, but i want them.


----------



## gabisenk (Feb 18, 2021)

my thoughts in a nutshell


----------



## HarveyHouston (Feb 18, 2021)

My thoughts on this Nintendo Direct (only the stuff I'm interested in - the rest is "meh" for me):

Skyward Sword, huh? I never got to play that title, so playing it on the Switch should be a treat (if it comes at a price other than $59.99, that is). It was nice seeing Eiji Aonuma again, though, since I've been kind of avoiding BOTW and Hyrule Warriors stuff.

Always liked Mario sports titles, so the new Mario Golf should be fun. Also, WOW! MII CHARACTERS ARE BACK! 

Capcom is still hanging in there? Wow, the recent cyber-attack on their info hasn't affected their business hardly at all.

Being a DC fan and all, I gotta admit.. the DC Super Hero Girls thing just looks gay as all get-out. Just sayin'. Kids will probably like it, though, and at least it's clean.

Miitopia! Loved that title on the 3DS, so I'll like it just as much on the Switch.

The Animal Crossing Mario stuff - limited time only? Nintendo apparently _loves_ exclusives, but I hate it. Not enough time for anything.


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 18, 2021)

Splatoon 3 will be added to the elusive Metroid Prime 4, Bayonetta 3, and Breath of the Wild 2. Thanks Nintendo. If Nintendo would release those titles simultaneously or in the same year, that would be orgasmic.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I didn't care for _Link's Muddy Easter Adventure_ back on the Wii, so I don't think I'll care for it again on Switch. Especially since it graphically looks like a 1:1 port with widescreen added. It's easily the ugliest Zelda game to date, not counting the CDi games.


I'm sorry, but I have to revoke your gamer card because you insulted the masterpieces that are the Zelda cdi games


----------



## MaskedMarvel (Feb 18, 2021)

Why even announce Splatoon 3 if its not out until 2022? Looking forward to not hearing anything else about this until it gets delayed. Do they even remember Metroid Prime 4 and BOTW 2 announcements they made?


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 18, 2021)

I just hope it doesn't take another 500 years days for another Direct to be released.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

MaskedMarvel said:


> Do they even remember Metroid Prime 4


I doubt Nintendo even remembers what Metroid is


----------



## nemwolf (Feb 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> I doubt Nintendo even remembers what Metroid is


yeah they just forgot that it existed


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

nemwolf said:


> yeah they just forgot that it existed


Nintendo with Metroid is like valve with portal/tf2


----------



## RichardTheKing (Feb 18, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Nintendo with Metroid is like valve with portal/tf2


Not exactly - Valve released two Portal games and two Team Fortress games.
Nintendo released a hell of a lot more Metroid games than that.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> Not exactly - Valve released two Portal games and two Team Fortress games.
> Nintendo released a hell of a lot more Metroid games than that.


Well I meant in the sense that they both used to care, and then just completely forgot about the series(also valve didn't make the first team fortress)


----------



## Freyjadour (Feb 18, 2021)

Mediocre at best, just a couple of games that really caught my attention tbh. Good thing I keep my expectation in check.


----------



## pedro702 (Feb 18, 2021)

im interested in getting the following games if they have physical editions 
*Stubbs the Zombie in Rebel Without a Pulse*
*Plants Vs Zombies: Battle for Neighborville Complete Edition*
*No More Heroes 3*
*Ninja Gaiden Master Collection*
Skyward Sword hd

preety wierd choise for xenoblade 2 rep for smash imo, why not rex? doesnt makemuch sence, im guessing sakurai wanted to increase the female cast .


----------



## anhminh (Feb 18, 2021)

Thank god they take their time with Botw2. BotW is definitely the game I would never want to be rushed. Same with Pokemon. Pretty surprise that there isn't more Kirby though.


----------



## Goku1992A (Feb 18, 2021)

anhminh said:


> Thank god they take their time with Botw2. BotW is definitely the game I would never want to be rushed. Same with Pokemon. Pretty surprise that there isn't more Kirby though.



Agreed I rather wait for a good game than a bad rushed game. 

My thoughts of the direct I can't really complain more games for me to download once released LOL


----------



## xdarkx (Feb 18, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> preety wierd choise for xenoblade 2 rep for smash imo, why not rex? doesnt makemuch sence, im guessing sakurai wanted to increase the female cast .


Nintendo is responsible for picking which characters get added in Smash  Sakurai is only responsible for making the character work in Smash.  (Surprised there are still people who thinks Sakurai picks which characters)

While we are correcting Chary's post...


> Legend of Mana is getting a remake


Should be a remaster, since all Squenix is just up the visual, added new arrangement to the soundtrack, few new quality of life improvements, and added a new mini game which is almost like Chocobo World.

Also, for those that are complaining there is no news about Metroid Prime 4 and BotW 2, I agree.  They should totally pull a Cyberpunk 2077 (ie. showing gameplay and whatnot), which will make people think the game is close to being ready even though it's no where near ready.  Then they should release the game early (in beta state), but sell it for full price. I'm sure a lot of people will be more than happy to see that, yes?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 18, 2021)

Its like nintendo almost knows what their fans don't want.. but giving it anyway.
Seemed like a very apologetic direct to me.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 18, 2021)

Excuse me Nintendo. For the Ultimate Smash.... WHY ON EARTH didn't you use Pneuma?!


----------



## bjaxx87 (Feb 18, 2021)

So... Would it actually kill Nintendo to show some early beta footage of games nowadays? It's okay if BOTW2 and MP4 are still taking a while but come on - show us SOMETHING to keep the hype up. I really miss those E3 shows where we got glimpses of versions that completely differed from the final product (like e.g. Ocarina of Time).


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2021)

not gonna lie, excited for Miitopia and Splatoon 3.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 18, 2021)

For me:

Skyward Sword HD
Ninja Gaiden Series
Monster Hunter Rise
Ghosts 'N Goblins Resurrection
Breath of the Wild 2


----------



## Ajlr (Feb 18, 2021)

RichardTheKing said:


> I mean, there was that fanmade "Wii U remake" that was released years ago, that looked bloody glorious; I'd have preferred Nintendo do something like that than port a frustrating piece of Wii-exclusive, gimmicky garbage over.


Gimmicky, eh? Did you hear Aonuma (or the translator) say that there will be button controls.


ChicoPancho said:


> Im worried about how they thought mapping Skyward Sword Controls to the right stick was revolutionary lmfao


Well Sony did that years ago on Ape Escape, and it's still fine.


----------



## Fyrus (Feb 18, 2021)

linuxares said:


> Excuse me Nintendo. For the Ultimate Smash.... WHY ON EARTH didn't you use Pneuma?!



I really expected Pneuma to be their Final Smash, but I guess it makes it more in line with Shulk's


----------



## Andy2001 (Feb 18, 2021)

Told yall plebs them indies gon be lit!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 18, 2021)

yet another absolute joke of a direct


----------



## The_Hulkster (Feb 18, 2021)

Feels like an early EOL announcement for the Switch if this is their big direct for the year.
Not to say these aren't great games but it's very much in line with older game announcements.

Just like Zelda TP, BOTW2 will probably see a dual release for current and next-gen consoles.
Splatoon 3 will see a re-release for next-gen.
Metroid will be a next-gen system seller.

Going by the release trends of Nintendo I'm calling it for March-May 2022 for next-gen to be announced
And September-November 2022 for the next gen to be released.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm not going to buy any new console unless it's hackable.

Also, I thought this direct was pretty good, don't know what you all expected.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 18, 2021)

JustJay said:


> I did enjoy Tales from the Borderlands, but it came out in 2014.



Well, some people dont have PS3. They deserved to play those games. Just like Ninja Gaiden series are finally coming to Switch. I loved those games on PS3.. For Nintendo Switch, I dont mind to replay it because I finished Ninja Gaiden 2, I think. Never finished 1st and third. They are too hard.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 18, 2021)

So more Portendo Switch and sequels to games only rabid fanboys care about.

"Nintendo talks about not having been able to have a real Nintendo Direct for quite some time, but the company is excited for today's announcements."
Only reason for that is laziness or nothing to show.


----------



## Doran754 (Feb 18, 2021)

I was appalled by everything. I wasn't excited for a single announcement.

Inside N headquarters: "Ha, they thought we were gonna port another Wii U game, we sure showed them by going to the Wii!. Hahahaha those morons."


----------



## Lacius (Feb 18, 2021)

tabzer said:


> I would have had to wait 10 or so more hours to watch it and I find cutting 45 minutes from a 50 minute task to be a good ratio. For me alone that's a lot.  Consider that amount of time saved to be compounded for every other person who prefers this format. Thanks.


I was making a joke about how awful this Direct was. I wish I had just read the cliff notes like you had.


----------



## DannX (Feb 18, 2021)

Well, not exactly what I was expecting (no SMT or Ace Attorney news), but I'm excited nonetheless...
I did NOT see Pyra coming to Smash. Trailer was cool. Shulk was like "Mithra, you here too?!" and Rex was like "But I thought it would be ME in Smash!" ROFL
Really excited about Skyward Sword, I never got to play it on the Wii, and making motion controls not mandatory is the best decision they could do.
Other games that caught my interest: No More Heroes 3, Bravely Default, Tri Strategy, Legend of Mana and Saga Frontier Remaster, Samurai Warriors 5, Ninja Gaiden Collection (never played one of those, as good time as any), Monster Hunter Rise... heck, I might even try Splatoon 3!
I'm gonna be broke this year, but I'm happy.


----------



## lordelan (Feb 18, 2021)

My two cents...

Smash:
Never played any Xenoblade. Always wanted to but time is an expensive good, u know?
I don't know how to feel about that announcement. She's cute and all but another anime style sword (kind of) character. Also she's wasting one of the few left spaces for Ultimate characters. On the other hand her playstyle seem to be different enough and looks quite interesting. Still hoping for Rayman though.

Fall Guys:
Cool I guess? Never played it but saw the hype on YouTube back then. Heard and saw much about cheaters and shitty netcode though. I hope they somehow addressed those issues.

Outer Wilds:
While this game always looked good, I never knew about that 22 minute time limit thing. Dunno if that's my cup of tea.

Famicom Detective Club:
Never played any games like that but they look interesting too. Funny that Ninty is doing a west release with something that has "Famicom" in the name.

Samurai Warriors 5:
Meh. Apart from Hyrule Warriors which I played for the Zelda chars and art style, I never really enjoyed any of those warrior games. Stupid gameplay and a waste of time. However there seem to be a fanbase for those games so ... enjoy it.

Legend of Mana Remake:
Nice one. Looks really good tbh. Since this is an absolute RPG classic I'm surprised it didn't gain that much attention/mentioning sinc the Direct.

Mario Golf:
Finally a new Mario sports game. I would have prefered a new Strikers by ages (as anyone else) but still better than nothing I guess?
The biggest news (even of the whole Direct) for me is something else though:
Nintendo didn't give up on the Miis which is something I'm really happy of. I don't care for Miitopia but adding Miis to Golf is something I was hopelessly wishing for while I watched the first few seconds of the Gold trailer. When it got to the point where Miis are really going to be in the game I couldn't believe my eyes. Nice one. Why didn't Nintendo add them to Mario Tennis Aces?!
(yes, I'm a big fan of Miis)

Plants vs Zombies: Battle for Neighborville:
Don't really care. The old TD game would've been nice.

Miitopia:
As I said I don't care. The gameplay is not for me. Still another evidence that Nintendo isn't letting go of the Miis at least for now so ... cool.

Star Wars Hunter:
Big Star Wars fan so that got me hyped. Don't have a clue what it's all about though. Hope they show more gameplay soon.

Skyward Sword HD:
Taking all those rumors into account it took Nintendo ages to finally put this thing out on the Switch.
I take every Zelda game they throw at me and am really glad they included a (somewhat) classic control option in as well.
The textures are poor as f*ck though for something that has "HD" in its name.
Twilight Princess HD on the Wii U looked way better than this is technically the older one of those games.
Also I still hope for OoT + MM + WW + TP for the Switch.

Splatoon 3:
Don't care. This goes for all other unmentioned games as well.

All in all a good Direct since I didn't expect much.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 18, 2021)

told ya skyward sword was coming.  I was just reminded of that either article or thread where skyward sword was placed on some website selling games, then quickly removed over a year ago.  then, there's another article where Nintendo denied it was coming.


----------



## Valwinz (Feb 18, 2021)

it was trash for something we waited 500+ days


----------



## Espen84 (Feb 18, 2021)

Was it just me who got really disappointed in this Nintendo Direct ?? I feel Nintendo have forsaken me the last couple years I want donkey Kong, Metroid game, more super Mario, Zelda Bayonetta. or at least something other then ports and remakes of 30 year old games. That are good yes but still.


----------



## HideoKojima (Feb 18, 2021)

After seeing this I don't regret selling my switch.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Feb 18, 2021)

well this direct was nice, most of it for me is uninteresting, 
but i found the zelda skyward wsword HD asweome! 

lol, i knew that it was coming, and some other users here stated the same, 
lol you guys were right on that, woh, how did you know? haha. 

also, at frist i thought since it's using the same control scheme as the wii version (motions for sowrd/sheild) 
i thought that it won't work on lite as it doesn't have deattched joycons, so it might not be playable on switch lite like how mario party is,

but, nintendo being nintendo made it work for lites also, thank you nintendo! (speciicly anonuma and friends!) 
also, i dkn about you, but i had i feeling that nintendo would use the same scheeme on lites for the motion contorls like dolphin emu uses
(IR = right stick), 
lol, it should work okay on switch lite? using the right stick for sword and other motions like loftwing? 

not surre how good this scheme for lite is or will be, it mght be better than dolphin's IR motion method?

im excited for this hD port, since i can't play the ogrinal on dolphin andriod, so this is a pickup for me in juliy. 

also, since it's HD, does that mean that it plays in 720p handheld and 1080p on tv? 

well on dolphin, you can play the orginal wii ver in 720p & 1080p resoultion already. 
unless they use something totaly diffrent from dolphin's reosultion? 

anwys, 
the other games like legend of mana are nice, but to me it looks like a port of the game from ps1 to swicth, (it looks the same like on ps1), im skipping this as i can play the orginal on my vita. plus it doesn't seem like a "remake" as they state in the direct,
trials of mana was a remake, and that was aswome, legend not so much. 

the BD, we already know this is coming, so it was not nessary to show info on games that  we already know of, and it was coming next week. they should have added something else tin the spot instead. 

good thing SS is coming in juliy as it doesn't conflict with my current WTB Games list. 
can't wait for it, i still got my orginal game and zelda 25th wii remote from 10 years ago.


----------



## wiitendo84 (Feb 18, 2021)

Theres only 2 things on here that I'm interested in. Skyward sword just to see how the normal controls are and the Ninja Gaiden games. Never finished skyward sword and the Ninja Gaiden games. Might check out mario golf, maybe.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Feb 18, 2021)

wiitendo84 said:


> Theres only 2 things on here that I'm interested in. Skyward sword just to see how the normal controls are and the Ninja Gaiden games. Never finished skyward sword and the Ninja Gaiden games. Might check out mario golf, maybe.



yeah, me too, specfifily for SS HD, as i never got to finsh the orginal on wii, i got stuck on (final) giriahim boss fight.
also i can't play it on dolphin andriod as it is super bad and slow with many issues  .

so im excited for this on switch! 

but, i wonder what this reveal of SS HD on switch means for zelda 35th? is it still coming or happening or will it be canceled? 

i mean, we now know offical that SS will not be in the zelda 35th all-star collec, if that ends up happening,
but that could mean that for zelda 35th, we might get the rumored "Hero of the winds trilogy"? 
(Windwaker, Phantom Glass & Spirit Tracks). (toon link saga) game.

i hope this SS reveal doesn't mean anonuma and friends forget about zelda 35th and pass it by with nothing?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 18, 2021)

Skyward Sword HD
Trials of Mana (willing to try that)
Saga Frontier (never played that)

Not their best direct, but better than some in the past

Too many indie games IMO but the other ones I noted look good


----------



## ploggy (Feb 18, 2021)

I only hope they make some quality of life improvements for SS..
Please don't make me fight the Imprisoned Turd three times :/
Make the Monsters inc boss better. ha
Throw a pity Dungeon in the sky or at least pad the sky out with something. (maybe a Cave of Ordeals type thing similar to Twilight Princess?)
Dowsing... Y you do this? (Zohan voice)


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2021)

and here i was thinking i would see Metroid 4 - Shin Megami Tensei - Bionetta 3

instead they show me More Crap Ports

i was even prepared to buy a Switch Pro for Monster Hunter Raise, but nope no Console Upgrades Either


----------



## proffk (Feb 18, 2021)

Quiet disappointing direct. I bet with Ninja Gaiden you'll have to download the rest of the games.


----------



## donaldgx (Feb 18, 2021)

well, nothing to see here. I'll stick to keeping an eye on yuzu emu development.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 18, 2021)

RyRyIV said:


> inb4 Smash Bros disappointment


you were right. Disappointment.


----------



## pedro702 (Feb 18, 2021)

xdarkx said:


> Nintendo is responsible for picking which characters get added in Smash  Sakurai is only responsible for making the character work in Smash.  (Surprised there are still people who thinks Sakurai picks which characters)
> 
> While we are correcting Chary's post...
> 
> ...


nintendon its actualy one of the very few publishers  that ,makes complete games on release, almost all their games if they need some patches they are tiny patche here and there.


----------



## xdarkx (Feb 18, 2021)

pedro702 said:


> nintendon its actualy one of the very few publishers  that ,makes complete games on release, almost all their games if they need some patches they are tiny patche here and there.


If you are replying to the last part in my message (about Metroid Prime 4 and BotW 2), I was being sarcastic and the message was meant to all those that are complaining about no news on both of these games.

But if I were to seriously comment on why there is no news on these games, it is because Nintendo usually post new updates only if the games are close to done.


----------



## Zyvyn (Feb 18, 2021)

Not that bad of a direct honestly. Especially when comparing them to the directs we got back in 2014


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 18, 2021)

Zyvyn said:


> Not that bad of a direct honestly. Especially when comparing them to the directs we got back in 2014


Yes, there was some decent stuff in there to be certain, but I guess the anticipation at large is for some solid information on new, first party hard hitters. We basically got that Splatoon 3 is releasing eventually next year and that BotW2 hasn't been entirely forgotten.


----------



## RatherSimple (Feb 19, 2021)

Pretty weak direct imo. But can't ask more because of this covid either. So...


----------



## AJarOfMayo (Feb 19, 2021)

we don't need splatoon 3, we need more content for splatoon 2

i hate it when nintendo sees playerbases drop and just go "oh, people don't care about this game anymore, let's make a new one"


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 20, 2021)

AJarOfMayo said:


> we don't need splatoon 3, we need more content for splatoon 2
> 
> i hate it when nintendo sees playerbases drop and just go "oh, people don't care about this game anymore, let's make a new one"


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 20, 2021)

they should have named the switch: *THE PORT!*


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 20, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> they should have named the switch: *THE PORT!*


-able console


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2021)

why is Splatoon 3 more important then Metroid Trilogy or a 2D Metroid


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 20, 2021)

xenocard said:


> why is Splatoon 3 more important then Metroid Trilogy or a 2D Metroid


I mean


----------



## chronoss (Feb 20, 2021)

Chary said:


> Ninja Gaiden Sigma, 2, and 3 are all going to be bundled in Ninja Gaiden Master Collection. Comes with all DLC. June 10.


Top


----------



## Luz Noceda (Feb 20, 2021)

Best of Direct (for me)
New Smash Fighter
Skyward Sword HD
SPLOON 3!!!!!


----------



## mightymuffy (Feb 20, 2021)

Gave it another whirl earlier just to see if there was SOMETHING exciting that I'd missed, but nope... 18+ months of waiting for a full direct and we get that shite?! I know, covid, etc, but if you really have next to nothing to show, make us suffer an extra few months maybe? But no, we get a feckin Legend of Mana remake, 'project triangle strategy' (what's the chances, after we got Octopath Traveler, that's the final name for it?! Talk about driving digital sales, who in their right fukkin mind is gonna walk up to a store assistant and say 'can I haves Project Triangle Strategeee'  (game didn't actually look too bad though haha) ....and the cream on the cake: Aonuma jumping in saying 'bet you think I'm here to talk about BoTW2, but NNOOO, fukk that off, let's remake a butchered, backward mess of a Zelda game, do next to sod all to fix it, and charge you $60 for it too!'

Yeah..muffy rating...6/10...etc....


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> I meanView attachment 247401
> View attachment 247400



Metroid is Art and a Masterpiece Video Game Series but you would not know what ART is even if it Hits your Face

Enjoy a generic 3rd Person Multiplayer shooter that looks exactly like its first 2 Games

Nintendoc changed its Attitude with game releases now they only care to profit with minimum effort in making new content

Spltoon is the new Kids version of Call of duty


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 21, 2021)

xenocard said:


> Metroid is Art and a Masterpiece Video Game Series but you would not know what ART is even if it Hits your Face
> 
> Enjoy a generic 3rd Person Multiplayer shooter that looks exactly like its first 2 Games
> 
> ...


Uhh, have you seen my avatar ?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 21, 2021)

Im so hyped for the legend of mana remake


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Im so hyped for the legend of mana remake


That was the best announcement.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 21, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Im so hyped for the legend of mana remake


lol have you seen it? they just remastered the backgrounds the rest of the game is the same crappy pixelated shit graphics
it is still literally a ps1 game https://store.steampowered.com/app/1175830/Legend_of_Mana/


----------



## Glyptofane (Feb 21, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Uhh, have you seen my avatar ?


Way to shoot the messenger, right? The numbers speak for themselves regardless of whether we proud few personally love Metroid or not.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2021)

Glyptofane said:


> Way to shoot the messenger, right? The numbers speak for themselves regardless of whether we proud few personally love Metroid or not.



we can apply the same principal to a shitty shooter game like call of duty that sells by Huge numbers yet we all agree its a shit game

Nintendo wants to do what call of duty did, to print money with minimum effort

nobody will buy new switch consoles to play splatoon 3, but new consumers would buy a switch for Metroid 4 or Trilogy Port

its confusing they are porting many shit games and sitting on a gold mine from Game Cube Library like _Star Fox Adventures_ and F-Zero GX

i don't need any of them as i have them all stuffed inside my Wii U Portable HDD

i don't even want Metroid Trilogy but enough with shit ports


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 22, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> lol have you seen it? they just remastered the backgrounds the rest of the game is the same crappy pixelated shit graphics
> it is still literally a ps1 game


If it ain't broke...


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 22, 2021)

Idk about u guys but I never cared much for ports. If it's old enough to be ported, it's old enough for me to have the original copy or emulate it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



UltraSUPRA said:


> If it ain't broke...


... don't port it


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 22, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> Idk about u guys but I never cared much for ports. If it's old enough to be ported, it's old enough for me to have the original copy or emulate it.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


It's great to have every good game on one system. My computer is a piece of crap that can't even emulate the PS2 or Sega Saturn at full speed.


----------

